# The Ph of flours



## jynyphyr (Apr 8, 2011)

Does anyone know what the Ph levels of different wheat flours are?  Specifically- whole wheat, all purpose, bread and cake flour.  Bleached vs unbleached would also be helpful.  Thank you.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

See: http://baking911.com/learn/ingredients/flour-and-grains/wheat-flour


> *...SARAH SAYS:* Soft wheat flours intended for use in cake and cookie production are often chlorinated to enhance baking performance by improving the functional properties of flour components. In the chlorination process, the flour is treated with chlorine gas. During this treatment the flour undergoes a pH reduction proportional to the level of chlorine applied. Manufacturers can then use pH as a specification for the purchase of chlorinated flours. Unbleached flour has a pH range of 5.8 to 6.1 while optimum performing bleached flour has a pH range of 4.6 to 5.1....


----------



## jynyphyr (Apr 8, 2011)

Thank you for this.  I would still be interested in any more specific information. 

Thank you.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Google can be your friend...


----------

